# Board members wanted for new Property Services Regulatory Authority



## Complainer (8 Dec 2011)

The Minister for Justice and Equality is seeking expressions of interest from suitably qualified and experienced persons for consideration for appointment as members of the Property Services Regulatory Authority (PSRA).

Terms of membership are for three or four years commencing in early 2012.  Appointment may be renewed.

Appointed Members The PSRA will consist of not more than 11 members. Members of the Authority will be appointed by the Minister for Justice and Equality who will designate one of them as its Chairperson. In appointing persons to be members of the Authority the Minister will have regard to the desirability of their having knowledge or experience in consumer affairs, business, finance, management or administration or any other subject which would, in his opinion, be of assistance to the Authority in performing its functions.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Dec 2011)

I think that some of the regular contributors to this forum would be excellent candidates for this board. They have experience as users of the PRTB and they have seen the other comments here on it. 

Don't just sit back talking about it - put yourselves forward. 

Brendan


----------

